# Picture Quality



## a1161979 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi guys it has been a while since i last posted but i need some advice with a setup i am doing in my Grilfriends parents house

The problem involves picture quality for the TV, all instalations have been conducted by proffesionals who will remain unnamed. Origionally the first TV is fine however the second upstairs has so so picture quality, same with the third but the picture on the fourth recently added is very bad :coocoo: I have had a look up stairs and as far as i can tell all the installers have done is add T-pieces in line (and they have not grounded these pieces) Also i cannot find the main ground for the arial however i noticed the main power ground is attached to a ground spike then run over to the water pipe so i think that they have simply earthed the arial to a water pipe somewhere :foottap: 

So i think the plan should be to find all three T-pieces and run earth wires to a ground spike with the main earth for the arial, does the arial earth have to be grounded on the same stake as the power? Do you think i need a signal booster if i have split one line (from arial) into four. despite this it seems funny that one TV (closest to Arial) gets good picture but the other three are poor? 

Thanks in advance to everyone who can help


----------

